# Unimpressed so far with ShopTemp. [RESOLVED]



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

I placed my order with them on the 6th, I must have been one of the early ones, my order was # 21. It went from 'awaiting fulfillment' to 'completed' in only a few hours. Then there was the thing about learning that 'completed' does not mean 'shipped'. It seems that the order is complete before it gets shipped.

I had opted for DHL because I'm impatient & I want the tracking info, and I don't mind paying extra for that.

So when the order was 'complete' without tracking info (it actually said 'tracking number is not available') I submitted a ticket. After a few hours they got back to me and explained it was a glitch, and that's how I surmised that the order hadn't shipped yet.

So I waited. Finally this morning, the order still hasn't been shipped, so I reply to the ticket asking when the order will ship.

They get back to me saying it has already shipped and they've updated the order status accordingly.

Except there's still no tracking number.

So I have to submit yet another ticket asking what the tracking number is and why it's not on the status email. The status email that says shipped still says 'tracking number unavailable'. And their website itself has no mention whatsoever of the tracking number, when viewing order details.

It's like playing 20-questions with them and it's frustrating.

This is why I've recently been shopping at RealHotStuff - even though they're in the USA and I'm in Canada, I usually get my orders next-day (via fedex). That's faster than the two businesses that are just across town from me (KickGaming & ConsoleSource) who both take 3 or 4 days. 

I guess I'm just ranting a bit but when you pay the extra $$ for the fast delivery and tracking, you expect fast delivery and tracking.

-Atashi


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 8, 2010)

I think you were just unlucky mate.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 8, 2010)

You're really really impatient.
You can't expect much from a Hong Kong based company.
Come on it's China.
But remember it still is a part of the GBAtemp network.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> You're really really impatient.
> You can't expect much from a Hong Kong based company.


Well that's not true, the good folks that work at ShopTemp are working very hard. And I've heard for a fact they're attempting to sort out any tracking number issues.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

Hehe I know I'm impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thats why I pay the extra $$ for the rush shipping!

Under all normal circumstances I never would have done business with an HK-based company, due to other past experiences. This one was all GBATemp recommended and affiliated though, so I was hoping for a better result.

Whether I do business with them again will depend on how the rest of this order experience goes.

-Atashi


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> Hehe I know I'm impatient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bare with'em, this is only the third day of operation and unexpected kinks really can't be worked out until they encounter them in the field.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

It's like any new enterprise, it's gonna take a little time for them to get up and running efficiently.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish I heard of this before I ordered from 0shippingzone, especially now that there is also a $5 discount for us as well.... but if I need anything else I will be going to ShopTemp.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got another response from them and honestly it sounds fishier and fishier.

They claim the package has been shipped, but they won't have a tracking number till tomorrow because they have to "register the package with a DHL agent".

I use DHL here all the time and you have a tracking number as soon as you fill out the waybill. How can they have shipped it already but not get a tracking number till tomorrow?

I'm starting to suspect that they didn't have the Dingoo in stock at all, and either it's being direct shipped from somewhere else, or they had to get it sent to them so they can repack it and ship it back out. This claim that it was shipped but they'll get a tracking number later on just sounds like a story so that they can say it was shipped within 48 hours.

-Atashi


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your problems Atashi.

Your package has been passed on to a Chinese DHL agent and is definitely within the system. ShopTemp have been absolutely rushed off their feet since launch and are bound to have a few hiccups as the team settle into the job, but of course that should not affect customer satisfaction. Your tracking number will be assigned to your order very shortly as the DHL agent issues them in order. From what I understand, the reason a tracking number wasn't assigned earlier is actually very simple and understandable, the team had ran out of DHL shipping labels (the types pre-printed with tracking numbers) but instead of delaying your package until they got more in, they gave it to the agent who took it in and will supply them with the tracking number very shortly.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear of your problems Atashi.
> 
> Your package has been passed on to a Chinese DHL agent and is definitely within the system. ShopTemp have been absolutely rushed off their feet since launch and are bound to have a few hiccups as the team settle into the job, but of course that should not affect customer satisfaction. Your tracking number will be assigned to your order very shortly as the DHL agent issues them in order. From what I understand, the reason a tracking number wasn't assigned earlier is actually very simple and understandable, the team had ran out of DHL shipping labels (the types pre-printed with tracking numbers) but instead of delaying your package until they got more in, they gave it to the agent who took it in and will supply them with the tracking number very shortly.



Thank you for the info shaunj66 - I'm still a bit befuddled by it all. If they're doing it all in order, then they had less than 21 DHL labels? (I was order # 21).

Does this mean that instead of my order being delayed at the ShopTemp shipping dock, it's being delayed at the DHL depot? Or will the tracking number get assigned while the package is halfway to Canada?

I'm probably nitpicking but it doesn't inspire confidence to know that the package is 'somewhere within the DHL system' without any way of locating it.

-Atashi


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2010)

The package has started progressing through the system (so I've been told - please understand that I can't confirm that), but it is currently almost midnight in that area and so ShopTemp will not be getting the tracking number until some time tomorrow.

Yes they didnt have a full set of DHL labels on their first day of packing orders. Like I said, it's their first day of trading and are trying to get everything up to speed and didn't expect so many DHL express shipments on day one.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 8, 2010)

you wont receive a tracking number until the parcel company has processed it so just because ShopTemp has shipped it doesn't necessarily mean that DHL(in this case) has processed it and shipped it out yet the tracking number wont be available until DHL ships it then your order status should have the tracking number.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I honestly wouldn't worry so much. I've ordered within the states many times and didn't receive tracking #'s, even though I was supposed to. And guess what? The packages still arrived in a timely fashion.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> you wont receive a tracking number until the parcel company has processed it so just because ShopTemp has shipped it doesn't necessarily mean that DHL(in this case) has processed it and shipped it out yet the tracking number wont be available until DHL ships it then your order status should have the tracking number.
> 
> So in other words it's still being delayed - just this way, ShopTemp can claim they 'shipped it' within 48 hours, even if it doesn't actualy go anywhere...
> 
> iamthemilkmanYeah, I honestly wouldn't worry so much.



I'm not worried per se. 

More annoyed at how they are handling things. If there was a problem _"we ran out of DHL labels"_ then why not say so up front? The fact that every tidbit of information I've received has only come after me asking them specifically for it, then when there's an obvious followup they don't volunteer it, I have to ask again... it lowers confidence and leaves the impression that they've got something to hide.

-Atashi


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

The answer isn't some massive conspiracy, Atashi. Here, I'll give you an example: if you ran out of paper for your printer tomorrow, does your best friend across the street instantly know that? What we're dealing with here is a situation where a shipper ran out of labels, and the support staff have no way of knowing that immediately. The reason the information probably wasn't volunteered is probably because they had to ask someone higher up about it.


----------



## sn0wfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shipping and issuing shipping/tracking numbers is like sucha basic procedure.. i cant really say i'll forgive a newly setup online shop regarding that


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 8, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thats incorrect shoptemp did in fact ship it when said but they can't be held responsible for what DHL is doing


----------



## impizkit (Apr 8, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Atashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what is important here. Give the new company a break. If the package never arrives, then come complain. This thread is getting tiresome and thank you to the admins for helping keep our faith in the new supplier to all us tempies.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Here, I'll give you an example: if you ran out of paper for your printer tomorrow, does your best friend across the street instantly know that?



Of course he does - if he's paid me to print something for him and I promised he'd have it tomorrow, then I would let him know right away that I was unable to fulfil my obligation to him at the time I had promised it. It is good business practice to keep your customers informed.

Anyhow, the whole thing started off in the first place with them saying the order was 'completed' but the tracking number was 'unavailable'. If they had elaborated that completed wasn't shipped, or not offered the tracking number as 'unavailable' in the first place then I probably wouldn't be as grumpy now. So call it a string of errors and problems, but it's a new and IMHO untested shop, based in hongkong, shipping from a warehouse in China, and thus far it's been difficult to get accurate / complete information from them.

If things are really being handled 'in order' then  how did they run out of DHL labels by the time they got to order # 21? They had less than 21 DHL labels? I asked their support person directly "when did it ship?" and that was never answered. Only that it had 'already been shipped' and for some reason it was 'on their internal system' but not their website nor had the status email been sent -- until after support said it was already shipped.

I'm not saying it's a big conspiracy. All I'm saying is that they aren't up to the levels of customer service that I was expecting. Hence - unimpressed so far.

-Atashi


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 8, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> no thats incorrect shoptemp did in fact ship it when said but they can't be held responsible for what DHL is doing



Exactly.  Sounds par for the course when dealing with a courier like DHL or UPS, IMO.  I don't understand why anyone chooses to deal with them; I've never found their practices to be much higher than criminally incompetent and extortionary.  UPS is by far the worst, though.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> Anyhow, the whole thing started off in the first place with them saying the order was 'completed' but the tracking number was 'unavailable'. If they had elaborated that completed wasn't shipped, or not offered the tracking number as 'unavailable' in the first place then I probably wouldn't be as grumpy now. So call it a string of errors and problems, but it's a new and IMHO untested shop, based in hongkong, shipping from a warehouse in China, and thus far it's been difficult to get accurate / complete information from them.
> 
> If things are really being handled 'in order' then  how did they run out of DHL labels by the time they got to order # 21? They had less than 21 DHL labels? I asked their support person directly "when did it ship?" and that was never answered. Only that it had 'already been shipped' and for some reason it was 'on their internal system' but not their website nor had the status email been sent -- until after support said it was already shipped.
> 
> ...


"Completed" actually means that the order has been received by the staff and verified. It's basically the next step after ordering and everything being sorted before shipping. I believe so, anyway.

With your permission I'd like to ask the support staff (if I can get ahold of them) whats what with what you've stated about your question(s) not being answered. Would that be alright?


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

You Admin here are being kept busy with these petty questions, why doesn't the TC give the site a few days to settle in?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 8, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> You Admin here are being kept busy with these petty questions, why doesn't the TC give the site a few days to settle in?



Because some people are far too impatient for their own good, and prefer being unreasonable.

I'm surprised Atashi is that impatient, though... Canada Post isn't exactly the fastest thing on Earth, lol.  You'd think she'd at least be used to it.


----------



## xiaNaix (Apr 8, 2010)

As someone who uses DHL out of Hong Kong and China quite a bit, I can personally attest to the fact that their system leaves much to be desired.  It's quite normal for an item to be shipped from the supplier and not show up in their tracking system for 24-72 hours.  Then, when it does show up, you'll find it on your doorstep the following morning.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 8, 2010)

Does Hong Kong Post have anything akin to Japan's EMS shipping?  Personally, I've found Japan's postal service to be the best I've ever dealt with.  EMS packages from Japan often show up on Canada Posts's tracking system within a few minutes of showing on Japan Post's.  And it's the fastest I've ever encountered, too... sometimes they get here before a domestic package would; and they never seem to get hit by customs.

Couriers, on the other hand, are just awful.  I always deal with the national postal service of the country I'm ordering from.  I'd had enough of dealing with criminals after my second encounter with UPS.


----------



## supervenice (Apr 8, 2010)

well...now im kinda afraid to push the "review order and continue" on paypal....well its my first time ordering on the internet..i hope they ironed out the kinks...


----------



## Jeff88 (Apr 8, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> You Admin here are being kept busy with these petty questions, why doesn't the TC give the site a few days to settle in?



Seeing as the admin himself did not have any problem handling his questions and the Shoptemp is the new source of income for this site, why do you care?


----------



## Atashi (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace, by all means. I do understand that they're busy, and I get the impression that their support staff aren't in the same time-zone as their warehouse, but I still maintain that 'i don't know' is a better answer than ignoring or overlooking questions. 

I am familiar with the delays between being given a tracking number and having that number show up in the courier's system; that is not the situation here - in this case they say they have physically shipped the package but the tracking number will be provided later on. I haven't experienced this before.

I'm all rant-ed out now and will try not to post any further on this topic till the product actually arrives.

My apologies to those whom I have bored with my concerns.

Cheers!

-Atashi


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It becomes tedious having to read all these moaning posts, and being a new site it has to be expected.

Also why should you care that i care not read these moaning posts?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

Folks, don't worry about us, we want the shop to be successful and reliable too, so we're happy to answer questions to the best of our ability. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Atashi: I talked to support and I think there may have been a misunderstanding. The entire back and forth seems to be by the book. It seems you were actually wrong on an important factor though...

The example that lead me to look into this was the fact that you stated you had asked the following question: _"when did it ship?"_, and that they answered improperly. I was shown the exact question asked, which was actually _"When will the order be shipped then?"_ to which they responded: _"I've checked the status of your order and it has already shipped according to my records."_ That's the proper answer to the exact question you asked.

So with that said, I didn't really see a problem beyond a simple misunderstanding of what you asked versus what they told ya'.


----------



## thiefraccoon (Apr 8, 2010)

they've just opened. they must have some kinks to work out!
...or it was a consumer error like ^^^^said.


----------



## ColdForge (Apr 8, 2010)

Heh. People are getting pretty heated about this stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I agree with most of the other posts that we have to just be patient. I ordered an AKi2 a few days ago and I have a tracking #, but it comes up as invalid. So, I'm just going to be patient considering the circumstances. It's a new store and a new service. I will contact the ShopTemp guys if my tracking # still comes up as invalid in a week or so. Also, considering what an awesome price they gave us on the AKi2, I'm not going to complain. I searched the net for weeks and I couldn't find a price this good, and it's nice to know that GBAtemp is behind the store, the web can be a shady marketplace.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 9, 2010)

xiaNaix said:
			
		

> As someone who uses DHL out of Hong Kong and China quite a bit, I can personally attest to the fact that their system leaves much to be desired.  It's quite normal for an item to be shipped from the supplier and not show up in their tracking system for 24-72 hours.  Then, when it does show up, you'll find it on your doorstep the following morning.


this is true a lot of times i ordered something from the US a month ago and by the time i got a FedEx tracking number the package was already on the delivery truck on its way to my house lol...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 9, 2010)

Since I usually get free shipping from places like RealHotStuff, what does it mean when the site says "No packaging"? I'm just a little confused on this. Does this just mean the flashcard won't arrive in its box, just some sort of plastic bag filled with all the things that usually come with it, or what? Obviously it won't be able to be shipped without postage packaging, that's why I'm wondering.


----------



## Indie (Apr 9, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Since I usually get free shipping from places like RealHotStuff, what does it mean when the site says "No packaging"? I'm just a little confused on this. Does this just mean the flashcard won't arrive in its box, just some sort of plastic bag filled with all the things that usually come with it, or what? Obviously it won't be able to be shipped without postage packaging, that's why I'm wondering.


Yes, it will just be the card and any cables or adapters you would usually get. You don't get the box or the manual if there typically is one.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

Indie said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm assuming if you chose one of the better options like HK Post Registered Airmail, etc. then you will get all the original packaging and stuff?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, with even the $1 shipping option you'd get the packaging. The reason ShopTemp offers you the no-packaging option is that many stores will give you that by default to save costs without informing you of it, with ShopTemp its just an option.


----------



## ColdForge (Apr 10, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Yep, with even the $1 shipping option you'd get the packaging. The reason ShopTemp offers you the no-packaging option is that many stores will give you that by default to save costs without informing you of it, with ShopTemp its just an option.


Is there a possibility of the items getting damaged without its original packaging?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 10, 2010)

No, they would bundle them up in protective padding and whatnot. It's just a size/weight thing to keep down shipping costs. Also, had to remove your signature for now because it was stretching the page.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it just me or have they removed nearly all of the flash cards????

All I can find is the iEDGE


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Is it just me or have they removed nearly all of the flash cards????
> 
> All I can find is the iEDGE


They all seem there to me.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 10, 2010)

Stumbled across shoptemp.net with the same favicon but different look.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 10, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Stumbled across shoptemp.net with the same favicon but different look.


What?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means this -> Shoptemp Clone Site


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 10, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, figured it out by the time he made his post. It's supposed to be a redirect to the regular shoptemp. I don't know what's happening there. No one buy from that version of the site.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

All fixed, the previous posts were removed so to not cause unnecessary stress. It was a simple redirect issue.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 11, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> If things are really being handled 'in order' then  how did they run out of DHL labels by the time they got to order # 21? They had less than 21 DHL labels?


You've never worked for an online store before have you? Assuming they're going to pack orders in exactly the same order they were placed is a very inefficient way to pick and pack items; taking the whole day's orders and grouping similar items together is much faster, and everything still gets out because you've taken it a day at a time. I'm not saying that's how they're doing it, but it's worth thinking about before you get all wound up about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lily (Apr 11, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Atashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Psyfira is correct -- you would never pick and pack a large volume of orders in the order in which they were received, it's far too inefficient! Chances are a volume of orders were picked before yours that needed DHL labels, and by the time yours was picked they were out. Rather than be unimpressed, you should be -impressed- that they still delivered your package to be shipped, rather than wait for more labels to arrive and delay the shipment of your package just to provide you with an instant tracking number.

BTW if it helps -- my first order was #23, and it left HK -today-. Considering we were amongst the very first orders from the store, I wouldn't even consider saying I wasn't impressed. I've had far worse service from far more established stores.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Off topic, but haha, it's weird to see an administrator's post trashed.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Off topic, but haha, it's weird to see an administrator's post trashed.


It was a suicide trashing.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 12, 2010)

Although I said I wouldn't post on this thread again till I'd received the goods, there's finally been some noteworthy progress.

Thursday last week, they sent me a scan of a partially-filled out DHL waybill as 'proof' that the package had already shipped. The waybill only had my name & address and a date of April 7th. The shipper info was blank, and more importantly the DHL info was blank -- the part where a dhl agent signs and dates the form indicating they have the parcel in their hands. This sort of contradicts their earlier explanation that they couldn't provide a tracking number because they ran out of 'dhl labels'. Unless they use the word 'label' for 'waybill'. But then, their other claim that DHL would provide a tracking number en-route doesn't mesh with them partially filling out a waybill that had the tracking number on it. 

Anyways, the tracking number itself didn't turn up in DHL's system till friday when it indicated that the shipping data was electronically transfered. The package itself was just picked up today - not shipped last week as they'd said.  

One last thing, their FAQ states that everything is shipped from a warehouse in China but DHL picked up the package in Hong Kong. Not really an important point, other than adding to my suspicion that they didn't have the product in stock to begin with and had to get it shipped to them before they could resend it out.

I don't remember if it's been mentioned in this thread or not, the product is the Dingoo portable gaming console. Their website states that they are selling the non-HK dingoos, when it arrives I'll confirm that.

So, after nearly a full week, I have access to the tracking info and the order has finally shipped.

My main complaint now is not the delay - whether it was a stock issue, DHL's fault (they did blame DHL for being angry with them for shipping too many packages) or whatever, if they were just upfront about it, I'd have understood. It's with the half truths and outright lies. If an order is going to be delayed, for whatever reason, just say so. Don't lie or insinuate otherwise, that builds up false expectations which lead to disappointment and lack of trust.

-Atashi


----------



## miketh2005 (Apr 12, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> One last thing, their FAQ states that everything is shipped from a warehouse in *China* but DHL picked up the package in *Hong Kong*.


































































































































 ALL HAIL THIS GENIUS! LOOOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















This is getting bolded and put in my siggy... this is just too hilarious! hahaha


----------



## Retal (Apr 12, 2010)

What you need to realize is that ShopTemp is amateur hour.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 12, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> -Snip-


There's three main points to mention: The *first* is that packages don't start tracking until they clear customs. So if you can track it now, that means yes, it was shipped when they said it was shipped and the only reason you can see that now is because of that fact. Chinese customs are apparently harder on new businesses than established ones.

The *second* is that they weren't withholding information from you, customer support can't have a solution to an issue that has never happened before. They're adapting to the situation at the same pace as you. So when you find out about the issue, that's when they find out they need to adapt and find said solution. Then they contact someone higher up  than them (who contacts the shipping service, etc) who then informs them of what's happening so that support can inform you.

You can't have a solution for a problem that has never happened until it happens, and once it does they're waiting for a response just like you. The information isn't just beside them. It requires a variety of people to verify and give them what they need to help you.

And the *third* and final point is that the Chinese are very concise with their statements. You have a problem with them giving you details in smaller chunks, but that's just how people do things there. They think it's a waste of time to go into extensive detail about how Earl talked to Samantha who then handed the package to Ronald. Ronald put a stamp on it and mentioned to Latisha that he hurt his hand the day before. You don't need to know that, and they want to get you your information as soon as possible.

The reasons information is doled out in smaller chunks is so that the customer doesn't need to read a wall of text about how the type of paper on the package causes more or less wind resistance that means a 000.042 second delay in shipping. On top of that, they're getting the information in the same chunks as you. What they're informing you of is exactly what they've been told by their supervisor or whoever. Because again, Chinese businesses are no-nonsense straight to the point places.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 12, 2010)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Atashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have to admit I'm freaking dying over here laughing at that lololol


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 12, 2010)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Atashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genius.  Pure genius.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 13, 2010)

Tee hee, that's what happens when I post before coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, whatever. They mentioned the thing about customs last week and when I asked for elaboration, I didn't get it. So you're saying that the package goes from the business, to customs, and then to DHL? And that Chinese customs has to review packages that leave the country?

I obviously have limited experience dealing with businesses behind the great wall, but this is the first I've heard of packages having to go through customs to get out of a country - even buying stuff from HK businesses via eBay, I've never knowingly encountered this before. 

So, glad I was able to bring some levity to folks' day, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I will continue to eagerly await my package. In future though I think I'll stick with North American dealers, as I have a much better understanding of how they do business, and have yet to have a problem with any of them - Kick Gaming, Console Source, Real Hot Stuff, have all been much more enjoyable and faster to do business with.

-Atashi


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 13, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> Kick Gaming, Console Source, Real Hot Stuff, have all been much more enjoyable and faster to do business with.



Well of course Kick Gaming and Console Source are going to be faster... they're based in the same province we are.  Not nearly as cheap as a Hong Kong-based store, though.  It might take a bit to get used to the way they do things, but ultimately it's cheaper and (if you're careful about who you deal with) as reliable.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 13, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> (they did blame DHL for being angry with them for shipping too many packages)




That's just funny...
Why would DHL be angry with them for giving them lots of business/more money...?

I have done some business with a few Chinese suppliers, and the first rule of thumb is never take anything that is said to you too literally. "Saving face" is important. Rather than telling you that they lied to you, or that they were too slow shipping out your package, you will be told something totally unbelievable like "DHL was angry because we posted too many parcels..."


In the past, I have been told things like, "we think it is better for you if we send out your parcel in a few days because (insert flimsy excuse here)..." -- As long as the goods arrive as stated, consider the transaction a success. And don't expect miracles. Just remember, they are cheap. You can't expect diamond service at plastic prices.


----------



## blackderbyhat (Apr 13, 2010)

+1 to Schizoanalysis's post. 

You ultimately deal with Chinese companies because they're cheap, not because they give you fast or good service. I usually just try to forget that I've ordered something, so that I don't mind the 2-3 weeks wait for my product.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 13, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Atashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually its true, the ShopTemp team informed of us of it too. The problem wasn't that DHL was angry that ShopTemp was giving them business, the issue was that the DHL agent was frustrated that ShopTemp was giving him or her too many orders to process too quickly. Essentially it was an individual or small group that was frustrated with too much work from ShopTemp being so successful so quickly.

To put it simply, someone was frustrated that they had to do more work than usual because of ShopTemp. It wasn't the entirety of the company.


----------



## iFish (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL, what a lazy asshole!!!!


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 13, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> I obviously have limited experience dealing with businesses behind the great wall, but this is the first I've heard of packages having to go through customs to get out of a country...




Happens in India too I believe.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 14, 2010)

The package arrived today. 

Can't complain about DHL, according to their tracking they started Monday in Hong Kong and it arrived today in Toronto Canada. 

I'm having some issues with the product itself (Dingoo) but if that turns into another ordeal I'll start another thread. Short version is despite them saying 'guaranteed non-HK version' the dingoo is behaving exactly like an HK version. Meaning that it won't run anything other than the sample games it came with & can't use native/community apps, games, etc.  I'm looking into methods to fix this, fortunately there's some good resources available out there.

To be fair I'm not necessarily blaming ShopTemp if it does turn out to be an 'HK' version; they might not have known. There's so many different versions of hardware etc now that it's impossible to tell without turning it on and using it, what version it actually is.

-Atashi


----------



## Costello (Apr 14, 2010)

I suggest you take some photographs of your console and let us see the model number.

One of the requirements that we imposed to ShopTemp is that they ship legit and working products, no clones, no "hk" versions, etc.
They confirmed that all their Dingoo stock is not "HK", they can even show photos to prove it.

Now if there is another model that proves "defective" (although I've never used a dingoo so i dont know what can be considered defective?) we need to make sure it gets tracked down immediately and that ShopTemp stops selling this model.

I recommend using Dingux anyway, I heard emulators compatibility is much better!
http://dingoo-scene.blogspot.com/2009/07/i...ngux-using.html


----------



## Atashi (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Costello,

I'll get some photos set up tonight. As I said in my previous post, I don't know that they can tell an HK from a non-HK model any more unless they try and use it. The old methods to tell them apart ("pawed versus unpawed" and "HK serial number") are no longer trustworthy as there have been so many changes in the product's manufacturing. It's not even possible to tell by looking at the internals any more.

In this case, the Dingoo passes all the old tests (it is "pawed" and has a non-HK serial number) and internally it looks like one of the 'good' versions, however functionally I have determined it is undoubtedly an "HK" unit: It would not run any native/community apps other than those it came with; it would not run any emulators other than those it came with; the emulators it came with worked poorly, and attempting to flash a new firmware actually bricked it with a red 'unauthorized' screen. These are all symptoms of the "HK" units.

I was able to revive it this morning using an Unbricker that was created specifically for the HK units, and was able to replace the firmware and other apps with ones which were also made specifically to fix the  HK units. From that point of view, it is now working perfectly and is fully functional. However, had I not been doing a lot of homework and research over the past week I'd have been stuck with an inferior product that bricked itself on the first day.

Again, I'm not blaming ShopTemp for this - it is an issue specific to Dingoos and the Dingoo community is fortunately working to remedy the matter.

Perhaps the best option would be for ShopTemp to include links somewhere (FAQ maybe) to the appropriate information / help threads. I'll post the links that helped me when I get home tonight.

-Atashi

P.s. Is it possible to edit the thread's title or subtitle? I got in a real bitchy mood last week, but now everything's all better and I wanted to change the title to be [resolved] or something but couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 15, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> Perhaps the best option would be for ShopTemp to include links somewhere (FAQ maybe) to the appropriate information / help threads. I'll post the links that helped me when I get home tonight.




+1


That would be appreciated greatly... I ordered one too...


----------

